# Does Website Traffic Improve your Ranking ?



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Does the amount of hits to your site drive up your ranking in searches :confused1:

Link to my website ... Residential House Painter , Old Bridge New Jersey


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bobb, you are number one. Any higher and you go off the page.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Bobb, you are number one. Any higher and you go off the page.



I'm #1 for certain search terms like painter or painting contractor but if you search residential painter or house painter in my area the results are not quite as impressive .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

This is anybody's guess. Its stands to reason that traffic would have something to do with ranking. My guess is Google tracks bounce rates from SERP's. If a bunch of people search for "new painters" looking for new artists and your site ranks well but people immediately click away because that is not what they are looking for... Google will probably lower your ranking for that term. 

That is why companies that offer to increase your traffic are dangerous. They will hire a bunch of Indonesians that get paid a penny per hundred clicks. They stay on the net all day clicking onto and immediately off of sites. I would never risk that. 

Then again, what makes Google so wonderful is, how many people click on a site could have little weight in the algorhtym. No one really knows for sure.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Site Ranking*



Bobbo said:


> I'm #1 for certain search terms like painter or painting contractor but if you search residential painter or house painter in my area the results are not quite as impressive .


You're not going to have good results for those keywords as your site isn't setup to rank for them. 

more content is needed about the keywords you want to rank for. 

you may want to take your name out of your title and use more of your keywords.

write better keywords in your keyword meta tag

write a better meta tag description 

*This is your meta tag does it match the content on your home page, it should be a desciption of the content found on your home page, every word.*

<title>Valenti & Sons | Interior & Exterior Painting | Old Bridge, NJ</title>


<metaname="keywords" content="Painter , Painting , Old Bridge , New Jersey , NJ , 08857, Power Washing, Staining, Contractor, Company, Residential, Commercial, House, Home, Sheetrock, Wallpaper Removal , Middlesex , Monmouth , County, Matawan, Morganville, Sayreville, Deck, Affordable, Quality, Insured, Best."


<metaname="description" content="Valenti & Sons Painting has been delivering Quality, Craftsmanship and Experience to Old Bridge, Matawan, Morganville and Sayreville for over 20 years. Free estimates for interior or exterior painting, power washing, staining, wall paper removal, sheet rock and decks."/>



Your name and years in business has no value to google ranking ur site so y take up limited space with it.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Yes traffic matters*

Google states "traffic is an indicator" of relevance, the whole purpose of search is to deliver relevant search results.

From SERP the engine tracks whick results get clicked .

Anybody using Google analytics is allowing the engine to bench mark


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

John, do you think it goes any deeper than the opt-in of using analytics? IP tracking/cookies, etc.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> You're not going to have good results for those keywords as your site isn't setup to rank for them.
> 
> more content is needed about the keywords you want to rank for.
> 
> ...



I'm OK with my keywords . You may have a valid point with regards to the description .


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> John, do you think it goes any deeper than the opt-in of using analytics? IP tracking/cookies, etc.


I have been told by mostly SEM guys that traffic matters; without exception. I have read many things online supporting that fact...although I did not book mark, and the web is full of every opinion on both sides of everything.
I think the traffic boost only comes in "relative" meaning how does my link profile look "relative" to everybody else ranking for "seattle house painting"; in that case if all things being equal if I have a signif. advantage in traffic I will rank higher.

So traffic matters more in some scenarios.


----------



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

In a large urban area like mine I have come to the conclusion a couple of things first you have to make your site google friendly yes something like 80-90 of traffic goes through google. 2nd don't care how good you think you are you can not submit your site like the pros I tried to submit my site for 2 years with moderate results. I don't have the time it would take you hours upon hours to submit your site my time is better spent trying to get more business. You can find reputable SEO places overseas for around 200 a month. Which I think is good. I got lucky my guys ranked me almost at the top 1 page ranking. so ill call it blind luck, So I kept them the last 3 years, they are great. Personally I'm pretty tech savvy and the stuff they do is beyond my time and abilities to stay current with the submissions processes. Yes submitting your site via all the link directories helps but you'll end up in the middle and how many calls do you get in the middle not many. Personally it's worth the cash to me if your serious you have to spend it here. If not I guess an Internet presence is all you want you can do the submitting yourself. I repeat do not do google adwords it will cost you just as much a month with out getting good leads and you will not have good organic results which looks like you have more credibility if it's natural search using keywords which is such as painting contractor. There are other variables as well the length of your site like you renew your domain for at least 5 years for some reason this tells google you have staying power. These are silly little nuances that affect your ranking. Even robot text in your site so spiders can index your site affects your ranking. Were not even including the human factor google has an actual person do an initial look at your site to approve it ect. Google will even call you if you place your site on google places to verify its a real business. I tried link farming years ago and they caught on and they now will penalize you. And the final thing is time even after you pay someone you won't know how you rank till about 1 year later. Search engines are really slow to index you and push you up to the top. So good luck it's taken me 8 years or so so I come to the conclusion do what you can and pay a pro and use your time selling jobs to make more money.

George


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> I'm OK with my keywords . You may have a valid point with regards to the description .


Your keywords are fine but they may not yield the best result. You could change them to phrases or place them in phrase order with commas in between. 

Second I looked again this morning and I don’t see *residential*, *house painters*, and so forth on your home page. I don’t see at least 500 words on your home page. This all has some thing to do with keywords and how you rank.

Third *qualities, best, insured and affordable are* wasted words in a meta tag. You may want to replace them with *interior* and *exterior* which you have in your title. 

Your keywords should be lower case. Just to list a few basic things.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh and if someone tells you keywords don't matter tell them to take them out of their site first.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Bobb, you are number one. Any higher and you go off the page.



LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## mgandy (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't work in the paint industry and normally wouldn't of posted in this site but I found this thread on Google and felt compelled to respond. 

I have worked in the digital marketing industry for the past 7 years and would like to think that I am pretty knowledgeable when it comes to website development and online marketing questions. 

To answer your question website traffic does very little to help with rankings. The reason I say this is because you can literally pay for traffic. The thing by doing this is the traffic you are paying for isn't targeted and therefore you are basically wasting your money. Is traffic a bad thing not necessarily if your and ad company because you are selling viewership but if your company that sells products then you want relevant traffic. Not to to much traffic can clog your bandwith on your host causing you site to run slow. In general I would worry about finding relevant traffic that way you know that these people are interested in product and actually have a chance of making a sell. 

As for meta data (such as meta tags) goes its not as important as you think but it doesn't hurt to fill it out and put it on your site. I would focus most of your energy around the title tag and the description. These are the most important for meta data. Also make sure that the keywords that you use in your title tag and description appear within the content of that page. 

I hope this helps and you can always pm if you have any more questions.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Mike,

Not the traffic volume itself but what that traffic does when it gets there. You could possibility manipulate the volume but it would cost a fortune to pay enough people to do a Google search, go to the site and then simulate time crawling and sitting on pages. There is no way you or me will ever know the answer, but I think utilizing that type of data would go a long way towards Google being able to determine relevance. Its difficult to fake, and the companies that can afford to do it don't need to. There is also a weighting factor that would keep it in check.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

(pressure clean), Yahoo still accepts keyword stuffing. As stated above by Matt Cutts, the one person in the world that is the true authority spokesperson for Google itself, says Google does not look at keyword meta tags. You don't have to get angry or snide, it is what it is.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Your keywords are fine but they may not yield the best result. You could change them to phrases or place them in phrase order with commas in between.
> 
> Second I looked again this morning and I don’t see *residential*, *house painters*, and so forth on your home page. I don’t see at least 500 words on your home page. This all has some thing to do with keywords and how you rank.
> 
> ...


I just want to clarify that your keywords in your meta tag should be lower case.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> I just want to clarify that your keywords in your meta tag should be lower case.


Can I ask the significance of the words being all in lower case ?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Lower case has been considered more SE friendly even though some of the major SE eliminated case sensitivity we aren’t just optimizing for them. Also it depends on if you’re using HTML or XHTML, XHTML you would need to use lower case and most of the customers searching for our businesses use lower case letters in their search engine query.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

when talking to an analysis expert he told me that the stats indicate ppl notice uppercase more but don't click on them because ppl interpret it as someone yelling? random fact I guess but I'm not sure if its true. 


http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Joseph said:


> when talking to an analysis expert he told me that the stats indicate ppl notice uppercase more but don't click on them because ppl interpret it as someone yelling? random fact I guess but I'm not sure if its true.
> 
> 
> http://www.calgarypropainting.com


 
time for a Bill necro post pic


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Screw SEO, quality work travels and word of mouth will beat up on goggle search all day long.


----------



## MHelpdesk (May 22, 2014)

Yes, traffic matters. No, metatags don't, not for Google but yes for Yahoo and other search engines. But what matters most is keywords. Use the words you want to rank for on your site. The higher up on the site, the better (don't make the spiders crawl through eight clicks to get to your keywords). But it's pretty simple: if your blog is about house painting say, "We do house painting." Just keep focused on the topic, explicitly mention the topic, and after awhile writing keyword-savvy stuff just comes automatically. Oh and yes, you might want to put some social sharing buttons on your gallery pictures, because social shares DO help in the search engine rankings. And some people are just addicted to putting great house photos on Pinterest or whatever.


----------

